# Ricerca scolastica



## Simone77

Salve a tutti,

Sto cercando di tradurre allo Spagnolo "ricerca scolastica". Spesso in  Italiano diciamo semplicemente "ricerca" ma, dipendendo dal contesto,  uno sa se si riferisce a una ricerca scolastica o no.

Pensavo di trovarlo facilmente ma invece ho cercato un po in giro ma non ho avuto fortuna. Spero che mi possiate aiutare.

Un saluto


----------



## Pepes

Proyecto escolar? 

Edit: no, forse è meglio investigación escolar..


----------



## Simone77

"Proyecto escolar" mi sembra perfetto, ora che me lo dici l'ho sentito dire parecchie volte. Grazie.


----------



## Estopa

In Spagna si parla spesso di "trabajo escolar" oppure "trabajo" in questo senso.

http://www.slideboom.com/presentations/76693/COMO-PRESENTAR-UN-TRABAJO-ESCOLAR

Spero che ti sia di aiuto.


----------



## Simone77

In questi casi mi fido abbastanza del numero di risultati che ottengo in google mettendo la frase virgolettata. Tanto "proyecto escolar" quanto "trabajo escolar" danno un numero molto alto (e simile) di risultati quindi credo che siano buone entrambe.

Grazie


----------



## 0scar

Hay que decir proyecto o trabajo _de investigación_ escolar para evitar ambiguedades.


----------



## ursu-lab

Una cosa è una ricerca scolastica e una cosa un progetto di ricerca (anche scolastica). 
Il fatto che tu li trovi tutti e due in Google significa semplicemente che esistono entrambi, ma non che vogliano dire la stessa cosa... 

La prima, in Spagna, si chiama semplicemente "trabajo (de investigación)", come ti ha già detto un madrelingua. Ho un figlio che va a scuola (in Spagna) e finora non è mai tornato a casa dicendo che deve fare un "proyecto" ma sempre un "trabajo". Che non è uguale ai semplici compiti (= "deberes"). Di solito i "trabajos" si fanno in gruppo, per abituare i ragazzi a collaborare e fare lavoro di squadra.

I "proyectos" sono più consistenti e approfonditi e si fanno di solito al termine di un corso di studi, a mo' di tesina. In genere (ma non sempre) si tratta di tesine individuali, per dimostrare la capacità di ricerca e di analisi dello studente. Non solo all'università, sono molto comuni anche alla fine del bachillerato.

Dovresti, per chiarezza, specificare chi è il soggetto-autore di questa "ricerca": uno studente, un gruppo di studenti o un gruppo di professori? Perché poi ci sono anche i progetti scolastici creati e sviluppati dai docenti, che sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "tarea de investigación escolar", la palabra tarea es la menos ambigua y  más difundida para hablar del trabajo o deberes de los escolares.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Yo diría "tarea de investigación escolar", la palabra tarea es la menos ambigua y  más difundida para hablar del trabajo o deberes de los escolares.



Immagino che dipenderà da paese a paese. Las "Tareas", nelle attività scolastiche in Spagna, sono sinonimo di "deberes", cioè di "compiti". Non viene usata questa parola per indicare il "Trabajo (de investigación)".


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina son o eran _deberes_, pero gracias a la TV cambió o está cambiando a _tareas, _por eso supongo que el mundo castellano es la palabra más difundida.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Immagino che dipenderà da paese a paese. Las "Tareas", nelle attività scolastiche in Spagna, sono sinonimo di "deberes", cioè di "compiti". Non viene usata questa parola per indicare il "Trabajo (de investigación)".


In Spagna chiamamo semplicemente _*trabajo*_ (_indiviual o en grupo_) a una ricerca scolastica e "*deberes*" ai compiti. Logicamente in un contesto scolastico.
Una ricerca scientifica è una "_investigación científica_" ma è altro livello e contesto.


----------



## Simone77

Chiarisco che il concetto che volevo esprimere era "ricerca" (scolastica),  ovvero quello che i nostri docenti ci facevan fare a scuola su un tema. Si  prendeva la Treccani, o l'enciclopedia che si aveva in casa e si faceva  la ricerca (oggi si apre Wikipedia e si fa il copia-incolla).
Sono tornato a casa e mia moglie (spagnola navarrica) mi ha detto che lei userebbe "proyecto escolar" più che "trabajo escolar". A me in effetti, per esprimere quel concetto, suonano bene entrambi (nel senso che mi sembra di averli sentiti con quel significato) e per questo li ho cercato su google (risutati in Spagnolo - páginas ubicadas en España). 
Sono d'accordo con chi dice che probabilmente questo tipo di frasi cambiano molto di posto in posto, probabilmente addirittura di regione in regione... 

Grazie di nuovo, saluti


----------



## Agró

Simone77 said:


> ...e mia moglie (spagnola navarrica) mi ha detto che lei userebbe "proyecto escolar" più che "trabajo escolar".
> Sono d'accordo con chi dice che probabilmente questo tipo di frasi cambiano molto di posto in posto, probabilmente addirittura di regione in regione...


Incluso dentro de la región. 
Navarrico pure io, quello che i miei allievi fanno si chiama "trabajo escolar".


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche gi studenti catalani del 2011 preparano (con quel significato) un "trabajo", non un proyecto. Insisto, il "proyecto" è molto più articolato e complesso, non una semplice ricerca. La ricerca è una raccolta di informazioni per approfondire un argomento, un "proyecto" implica *anche* un contributo *originale*, una *creazione*.

Agró, sei "navarr*ico*"??


----------



## Geviert

Non c'è bisogno di essere troppo sensibili con i termini in questione: _trabajo escolar_ può bastare in questo caso. _Los deberes_ sono dei meri compiti da eseguire zitti e basta. Un _trabajo escolar _è un impegno qualsiasi, ma articolato (anche fatto da un insieme di compiti, ma con un certo ordine logico), un _proyecto, _invece_, _ha già qualcosa da dire (è irrelevante il livello, scolastico o accademico). In senso lato si possono usare tutti i termini proposti e nessuno (_trabajo _fanno pure i facchini e i bidelli, _deberes, _pure  le casalinghe). Dicendo "ricerca" escolastica si fa certamente bella figura, ma è un eufemismo: un breve compito fatto bene (e da solo) può essere più meritevole di una "ricerca" fatta a Wikipedate.


----------

